# Tips for buying Chaos Fantasy army



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I was wondering about collecting fantasy Chaos but I don't know much about it all I have is Lord of Khorne on a Daemonic steed can anyone give me some tips on what models I could Buy?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The army book 
Plastic troops choices. Depends if you want a mortal, demon or beasts army.
Whichever you want, get a solid core of troops first.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I would like to collect Hordes of Chaos I like Khorne and don't like daemons because they are disadvantaged with the daemonic ability.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Next thing id worry about then is if you want it to be ultra competitive, or themed etc. Personally I only buy models i like. If they look ugly i wont use them. I always start with a nice solid core of infantry, so a couple of boxes of chaos warrior plastics would do nicely. They are also great troops. Alternatively the marauder infantry plastics are ok too, they're cheaper points wise too. The warrior plstics are very nice models though.
I'd then also get a character on foot to lead them. Once the army gets larger you can worry more about kitting out a proper lord choice, and then relagate this first model to a secondary hero.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I have now got 30 chaos warriors 
A chaos Lord (on foot)
a chaos Lord of Khorne with Daemonic Steed
1 Exalted Daemon
10 Marauder horsemen 
and 5 Chaos Knights
I was wondering on some tips for an army list 1000-1500pts?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Gore Hunter said:


> I have now got 30 chaos warriors
> A chaos Lord (on foot)
> a chaos Lord of Khorne with Daemonic Steed
> 1 Exalted Daemon
> ...


for 1000pts

both lords use them as exalted chapions
2X15 warriors
5 knights

might have to cut down the warriors or get rid of one.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> for 1000pts
> 
> both lords use them as exalted chapions
> 2X15 warriors
> ...


Any tips on which marks and weapons to dish out? I'm not that fussy when it comes to choosing fantasy chaos Gods.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Use ebay!!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

All Choas warrior army with chosen knights.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Get some demons


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Depends what you want from your army.

Much as I adore Khorne, there is alot to be said about a Nurgle based fantasy armour. Get two solid (and when i say solid I mean 15-20 man strong) Chaos Warrior squads, give them a mark of Nurgle and Great weapons. Make one of the squads Chosen, make the other a retinue for your foot slogging lord. The rest of the points go towards Flanking units of 5-10 man strong Marauder horsemen. The beautiful thing that the mark of nurgle does is cause fear. And thats overlooked. Thing is, skeletons are awful, but wth the added bonus of fear they become pretty good. And Chaos warriors are some of the hardest core choices around. Give them fear and they become deadly. I say great weapons because with this army you are lacking any real heavy hitters, so those extra points of strength really show. But otherwise give them Hand weapon and shield. Two hand weapons for Nurgle is just wrong. If you want more attacks Be Khornate and hope you aren't against an even vaguely prepared enemy. Frenzy is...frankly...death. Way too easily manipulated for the addition of only one attack.

Ahem...so yeah. Two strong squads of warriors, A lord and a Hero choice, nd pack the rest of the mandatory core choices with Marauder horsemen. Give them throwing axes and use them to flank people. best thing is if you get them behind an enemy squad already in combat with one of your big squads. If an enemy loses to fear causing large squads of Chaos they will flee, and if they try to flee through a squad of yours, they get slaughtered to the last.

Hopefully that post isn't too garbled...

And hope that helped.


----------



## Al Capeone (Feb 9, 2008)

the flamthrower to burn them ****** of coures


----------

